# I am gonna settle with these babies at the moment



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

It has been 2 months since I first started on a journey of coffee with these babies. Such an emotional moment when I have to swap out the Iberital MC5 for the Mazzer Super Jolly. I was getting more and more used to the Iberital MC5. Well, sometimes, things just have to get better.

Before:









After:









Never knew I have to waste so much coffee ground when swapping a new grinder into place.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice little combo. That Mazzer looks very shiny! Is it new?


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha, thanks. Nope, not new at all. But how do you check which year it is from?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sticker on the side. First 2 digits of the number are the year of manufacture.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh, just got it checked out. 2003 model I am guessing. It was so much heavier than the Iberital MC5. It is as described, a tank in your kitchen. Haha.


----------

